# Narutoverse vs The Thing



## Dorzium (Oct 9, 2011)

Narutoverse vs The Thing

The Thing starts in a rural area far from civilization and can't imitate animals under 15cm, microorganisms, or plants. It can however assimilate and imitate any kind of organism that's not under the restrictions. It gets one day before discovery by humans.

The Narutoverse finds out about The Thing 1 day after the first human victim, and can use any method available to them in order to attack them.


So how would the Narutoverse fare against the The Thing infecting their civilization? 

The only things that would be truly effective against The Thing would be techniques that use fire, electricity, explosives, acid, magma, Jinton, poison or anything else that can kill all the cells. Direct physical attacks would be a big no-no.

I am leaning heavily toward The Thing. Even though the Narutoverse has many great ways of destroying The Things, 1 day is plenty of time to infect many organisms that could infiltrate cities and villages. Not to mention that it could infiltrate animals that are food supplies.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 9, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> The Thing starts in a rural area far from civilization



Narutoverse gets eaten.


----------



## MrChubz (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm sure the Narutoverse will survive simply by having some ninjas seclude themselves for months/year/decades. Hell if worse comes to worse they can unseal the tailed beasts who probably won't be affected anyways.

That being said when the Narutoverse thinks its over Ben Grimm will arrive and smash every survivor with a mountain.


----------



## Light (Oct 9, 2011)

I thought this was a Ben Grimm thread too...but if this thing starts far from civilization, it will probably start to take over some other giants, or beast that will overwhelm the Naruto verse.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 9, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I'm sure the Narutoverse will survive simply by having some ninjas seclude themselves for months/year/decades.



The Thing can eat the Earth's entire biosphere in three years. Hiding away and letting it do whatever it wants is the worst thing they could possibly do.


----------



## 10K (Oct 9, 2011)

Deidara and Onoki are more than qualified for killing it. Destroying it down to the last molecule.


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 9, 2011)

In fact this is sort of interesting, in that the Narutoverse recently had to fight an army of shapeshifters. One big question is, can sensory ninjas detect the Thing, or does it imitate chakra as well? 

If the former, the Narutoverse has a good chance with an army of sensory ninjas and fire/lighting type users (depending of course on how much of their ecosystem the thing can eat first). They're also probably at least as fast as the Thing so can avoid getting killed by it too often if they're not caught be surprise.

Otherwise the only chance they have is Naruto himself, since in his latest form he can actually detect malicious intent - but one ninja trying to track and detect every Thing after a day is slim chances.

Anyway I was actually gonna watch the movie again tonight anyway, so I'll see if that raises any points I had forgotten.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3I2rDZAJQg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nVRDksE29c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

This movie scared the shit out of me.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 9, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> I'm sure the Narutoverse will survive simply by having some ninjas seclude themselves for months/year/decades. Hell if worse comes to worse they can unseal the tailed beasts who probably won't be affected anyways.
> 
> That being said when the Narutoverse thinks its over Ben Grimm will arrive and smash every survivor with a mountain.



If they know what's good for them they'll completely nuke any infected areas (if they can).

Deep freezing for thousands of years doesn't kill Thing lifeforms. A single cell out in an ecosystem IS going to eventually infect something.

Otherwise, the only way this isn't complete rape is the fact the OP nerfed the Thing.

I think even in the best case scenario they'd have to get ready to the prospect of becoming vegetarians for life.


----------



## Marth6789 (Oct 9, 2011)

There is no way in hell that it'll get far in the Narutoverse

Not to mention the fact that shinobi are ready to die for their countries... sacrifices wont be a problem.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 9, 2011)

You really don't have a fucking clue what you're talking about, do you?


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 9, 2011)

Marth6789 said:


> There is no way in hell that it'll get far in the Narutoverse
> 
> Not to mention the fact that shinobi are ready to die for their countries... sacrifices wont be a problem.



Shinobis can throw away their lives if they want, but that's not going to stop the thing.


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 9, 2011)

Narutards. 

The Thing can disguise and blend in far better than anything in the Narutoverse. It copies everything about its target perfectly, it'll even attack their own kind if it'll allow them to keep cover till the right moment. 

The only way for the Narutoverse to win is to nuke the shit out of confirmed infected areas and even then it'll probably not do the job.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 9, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> It copies everything about its target perfectly, it'll even attack their own kind if it'll allow them to keep cover till the right moment.



I liked how even McReady in the middle of weeding out the infected didn't remotely suspect Palmer Thing until the moment his blood sample shrieked into his face and crawled away.

You've got to be fucking kidding, indeed.


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 9, 2011)

SpaceMook said:


> Narutards.
> 
> The Thing can disguise and blend in far better than anything in the Narutoverse. It copies everything about its target perfectly, it'll even attack their own kind if it'll allow them to keep cover till the right moment.
> 
> The only way for the Narutoverse to win is to nuke the shit out of confirmed infected areas and even then it'll probably not do the job.



Assuming the Thing can in fact replicate chakra to fool sensory ninjas, some ninja can still detect concealed enemies just by sensing their malicious intent i.e. Naruto himself can do this.

The Thing's concealment abilites are actually not dissimilar from the abilities of one enemy in the Narutoverse, Zetsu. Just a lot more dangerous with the infecting capacity.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 9, 2011)

feebas_factor said:


> One big question is, can sensory ninjas detect the Thing, or does it imitate chakra as well?



The chakra network is a physical part of the body like the blood system, so the Thing will perfectly mimic it just like everything else. Each Thing will have chakra identical to whatever it's imitating.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 9, 2011)

feebas_factor said:


> Assuming the Thing can in fact replicate chakra to fool sensory ninjas, some ninja can still detect concealed enemies just by sensing their malicious intent i.e. Naruto himself can do this.



Consider the Thing could fool a pack of wild dogs for hours until it got the idea to transform and strike out. Palmer was also a Thing by the time it rejected leadership of the human group when offered, despite it being advantageous to it because of the trust factor and its inherent chance to infect, because it wanted to divert any attention to itself and it wouldn't be in character for Palmer iirc. And it worked. Also pointing out the head crab Thing so they could burn it, instead of ignoring it so it could maybe infect the group later, for the same diversion effect.

So chances are, a Narutoverse Thing will be helpful as whoever it's replicating if need be, until it's pushed to the limit or is absolutely alone with someone.

Also if anyone hadn't seen it:

[YOUTUBE]2s66WamAwKE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 9, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Also if anyone hadn't seen it:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2s66WamAwKE[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 9, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Consider the Thing could fool a pack of wild dogs for hours until it got the idea to transform and strike out. Palmer was also a Thing by the time it rejected leadership of the human group when offered, despite it being advantageous to it because of the trust factor and its inherent chance to infect, because it wanted to divert any attention to itself and it wouldn't be in character for Palmer iirc. And it worked. Also pointing out the head crab Thing so they could burn it, instead of ignoring it so it could maybe infect the group later, for the same diversion effect.
> 
> So chances are, a Narutoverse Thing will be helpful as whoever it's replicating if need be, until it's pushed to the limit or is absolutely alone with someone.
> 
> ...



Oh no, I have no doubt that the Thing can blend in pretty much perfectly as its host, act in ways to totally maximize it's trust with others, even optimize it's survivability at the cost of other Things, etc. I did see the movie (though it was a while ago).

It's just that some (rare few) ninjas have the actual ability to detect whether any being is maliciously or benevolently aligned. Regardless of how convincing the Thing acts, even if it has the exact same bodily structure and chakra... it's still most certainly plotting to eat you later on (in whatever Thingy way a Thing thinks), and that would get picked up on by this ability.

Link removed

I don't know if they have enough capable ninjas for this to be a feasible battle plan though, nuking might be a better hope.

EDIT: I'm pretty hyped up for rewatching this movie now, forgot how freaky/cool it was.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 9, 2011)

feebas_factor said:


> Oh no, I have no doubt that the Thing can blend in pretty much perfectly as its host, act in ways to totally maximize it's trust with others, even optimize it's survivability at the cost of other Things, etc. I did see the movie (though it was a while ago).
> 
> It's just that some (rare few) ninjas have the actual ability to detect whether any being is maliciously or benevolently aligned. Regardless of how convincing the Thing acts, even if it has the exact same bodily structure and chakra... it's still most certainly plotting to eat you later on (in whatever Thingy way a Thing thinks), and that would get picked up on by this ability.
> 
> ...



Only Naruto has shown that ability IIRC.  Which isn't really helping them here at all, especially if the Thing poses as food animals.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 9, 2011)

feebas_factor said:


> It's just that some (rare few) ninjas have the actual ability to detect whether any being is maliciously or benevolently aligned. Regardless of how convincing the Thing acts, even if it has the exact same bodily structure and chakra... it's still most certainly plotting to eat you later on (in whatever Thingy way a Thing thinks), and that would get picked up on by this ability.



The Thing is merely out to survive in the end. I'm not sure Naruto's evil sense would work on it.


----------



## 10K (Oct 9, 2011)

Again deidara destroys the thing and everyone in that area with c4.


----------



## Dorzium (Oct 9, 2011)

10K said:


> Again deidara destroys the thing and everyone in that area with c4.



There will surely be a very large number of other Things far from that area. They're not just going to stay in the same area, they are going to spread out looking for new food sources.

Not to mention the actual fighting against them begins after one 1 day. One day of doing whatever they wish and spreading around means that there is no way that Deidara will kill them all.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 9, 2011)

Dorzium said:


> There will surely be a very large number of other Things far from that area. They're not just going to stay in the same area, they are going to spread out looking for new food sources.
> 
> Not to mention the actual fighting against them begins after one 1 day. One day of doing whatever they wish and spreading around means that there is no way that Deidara will kill them all.



He'd have to indiscriminately waste his power everywhere, and it's still certain someThing will slip away.

A single perfectly imitated dog got away through the waste lands despite the Norwegians knowing what it really was being on pursuit in helicopter, and that's in an environment with much fewer lifeforms to infect along the way.

Just imagine a flock of birds, any birds, and how far they can travel.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually The Thing didn't fool dogs for hours.

We dunno how long it would have fooled the dogs, they certainly didn't sense anything off initally.

*WARNING: FUCKING NIGHTMARE INDUCING*


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

FireEel said:


> Actually The Thing didn't fool dogs for hours.
> 
> We dunno how long it would have fooled the dogs, they certainly didn't sense anything off initally.
> 
> *WARNING: FUCKING NIGHTMARE INDUCING*


----------



## Lina Inverse (Oct 10, 2011)

You know, for a while there I thought this thread was about Ben Grimm as one of the Worthy vs Narutoverse


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 10, 2011)

No one is cruel enough to do that.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 10, 2011)

And what can it do that Zetsu cannot?


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 10, 2011)

Alright, just watched the movie again... THOSE SPECIAL EFFECTS, MAN. Fantastic even by today's standards.



Charcan said:


> He'd have to indiscriminately waste his power everywhere, and it's still certain someThing will slip away.
> 
> A single perfectly imitated dog got away through the waste lands despite the Norwegians knowing what it really was being on pursuit in helicopter, and that's in an environment with much fewer lifeforms to infect along the way.
> 
> Just imagine a flock of birds, any birds, and how far they can travel.



Seriously. The Thing is incredibly overpowered ANYWHERE but Antarctica, at least in terms of destroying civilization. They're easy to kill (surprisingly easy actually), but almost impossible to guarantee you get all of them. 



Eldritch Sukima said:


> The Thing is merely out to survive in the end. I'm not sure Naruto's evil sense would work on it.



Personally I think Naruto would be able to sense it (say what you will about survival, but constantly plotting the best way to eat you is pretty malicious). Though if he can't then they're pretty much fucked. 

Even if he can... it becomes a damned difficult hunt for infected organisms. If it's just wildlife, Deidara is good for wiping out areas since his attack kills all respiring lifeforms. If it infects only a few ninja, Naruto might be able to sense them and destroy them before they can do too much... 

It appears the thing has to revert to form before infecting another organism, so with ninjas it has to be extra careful. If it doesn't get them totally by surprise then it's fried.

More than a few dozen ninjas infected, though, and they'd never be able to stop the spread. Especially through regular citizens. So... I'd say Narutoverse has the tools to survive a Thing invasion, but only if they are particularly smart/lucky and catch on really quickly to what needs to be done. 

Namely, guided C4 strikes anywhere Naruto senses Thing.
Followed by daily blood tests for the rest of time.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 10, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> And what can it do that Zetsu cannot?



Infest food resources, animals of varying shape, etc. In other words, any biological matter is at risk of being copied as a way to further expand through the biosphere. There's a reason why the Antarctica team decided to stick to canned food rather than do something as simple as drink milk.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 10, 2011)

Uncle Phantom said:


> And what can it do that Zetsu cannot?



Zetsu's transformation technique produces weakened clones of the target. The Thing devours every single cell in the victim's body and transforms into a perfect replica of them. That alone makes it vastly more dangerous than Zetsu could ever hope to be.

Then there's the fact that every part of the Thing can function as a separate creature. That scene where Bee and Raikage decapitated Zetsu? That would only have annoyed the Thing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 10, 2011)

Any Thing could defeat the narutoverse.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 10, 2011)

feebas_factor said:


> Otherwise the only chance they have is Naruto himself, since in his latest form he can actually detect malicious intent - but one ninja trying to track and detect every Thing after a day is slim chances.



I don't think the Thing is sentient enough to be malicious. It's pretty much driven by instinct, to it everything else is simply food, and imitating other lifeforms is just a convenient way to get said food.

You aren't malicious when you're putting bait on a hook to catch your dinner at the river, you're just hungry. After all, malice is defined as "A desire to harm others or to see others suffer; extreme ill will or spite". Again, the Thing just wants food, and does whatever it thinks best to get it. There's no ill will, it just sees everything as food, and why would you be malicious to food? It's just that... food.

To be malicious, it'd have to want to see you dead or in agony purely for the sake of seeing you dead or in agony.

Malice and benevolence, unfortunately, imply that whatever emits them is capable and willing to distinguish good from evil. The Thing, for all that it's cunning, is ultimately a predator led by nothing but pure urge to feed. I doubt it's even aware that its imitation of human beings can be construed as malicious, it just is a convenient way to lure prey in a trap.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 10, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Any Thing could defeat the narutoverse.



Really? Marvel thing could solo Narutoverse?

You guys really underrate it this much?


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 10, 2011)

Ben Grimm clobbers them into....oh wait. The Narutoverse has enough ways of dealing with the Thing. Sasuke can electrocute it, Orochimaru is probably immune, RM Naruto can sense it and as people already said the ninja's are all ready to sacrifice themselves, when infected. The likes of Kabuto and Tsunade could even investigate to find out how the Thing works. 

However with the thing starting somewhere far from civilisation it could realy infect many targets, basically the fauna around there and become an army before anyone notices much. IC the villages will first send a team of 1 one Jounin and three Genin to investigate, who will be infected very easy without any knowledge too, before start getting cautious. I see the Thing take this, however if they act smart Narutoverse has all the tools needed to stop it.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 10, 2011)

The biggest problem imo with the Thing is that people freak out when they see it.

The creature is not so powerful physically, and it was killed very easily with fire.

Also, its individual cells have not shown any ability to attack or infect other beings, the only instance of a separate being was seen when a dish of its blood was heated, and immediately sprung up, but instead of attempting to infect the nearest person(etc jumping into his nose/mouth), it tried to escape and join back with the main body.

Another incident was when a host pretended to have a heart attack and collapsed, it then killed a doctor by biting his arms off, then it was burnt with a flame thrower. The head detached and attempted to scurry off. Yes, arguably that head could be dangerous also, in that it may be able to infect a sleeping person etc, but still it can be argued that outside of operating from an entire host body such as from a dog or a person's, the creature in its smaller forms is actually rather weak.

I find it hard to believe that creature wouldn't die when any half-decent ninja actually starts smashing it up. Plus, we have seen that in all scenarios, it takes up to 10 seconds or longer for the creature to switch from a host form to its nasty infection/fighting form.

The problem isn't ninjas losing in a fight, but actually containing the infection, and preventing it from assimilating large numbers of wildlife, non-ninjas etc, till it has enough biomass to overwhelm the ninjas.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 10, 2011)

FireEel said:


> Also, its individual cells have not shown any ability to attack or infect other beings,



We see the simulation of how the infection works. We also see it in the prequel's trailer. The Thing's cells attack and consume other nearby cells one by one. One cell is all it would need to infect someone, even if it would take much longer than an attack from a full sized Thing.


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm betting the Thing can outsmart them long enough to win


----------



## I3igAl (Oct 10, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> We see the simulation of how the infection works. We also see it in the prequel's trailer. The Thing's cells attack and consume other nearby cells one by one. One cell is all it would need to infect someone, even if it would take much longer than an attack from a full sized Thing.



This is true. However this doesn't allow single cells to survive on their own outside of host bodies and give them a way of of reaching those unless they are inside of bigger amounts of of bodyfluids.
One fodder Katon or similar jutsu should be enough to kill infected beings. The question is: How many bodies can be infected before Narutoverse gains knowledge on the subject and starts getting serious.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 10, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> We see the simulation of how the infection works. We also see it in the prequel's trailer. The Thing's cells attack and consume other nearby cells one by one. One cell is all it would need to infect someone, even if it would take much longer than an attack from a full sized Thing.



Hmm maybe we should wait till the prequel is out.

Thing may gain new powerful feats.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmm... I wonder how Ales Mercer would do in containing the infection if the thing was given 3 or so hours to infect anyone in Manhattan. And how it would cope with the infected/blackwatch.


----------



## Marth6789 (Oct 10, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Only Naruto has shown that ability IIRC.  Which isn't really helping them here at all, especially if the Thing poses as food animals.



LOL all ninjas can sense killing intent. Its when a high tier shinobi decides to disguise it is when there is a problem


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 10, 2011)

Marth6789 said:


> LOL all ninjas can sense killing intent. Its when a high tier shinobi decides to disguise it is when there is a problem



Prove it. Do not worry, we will wait.


----------



## Marth6789 (Oct 10, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> Prove it. Do not worry, we will wait.


Link removed

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Link removed

Shut up... any ninja worth a damn can sense killing intent. The problem is when they hide their killing intent a basic ass ninja skill....

That's where naruto's ability comes in because it can sense killing intent that the user normally hides


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 10, 2011)

Marth6789 said:


> Link removed
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Would the Thing's "killing intent" be noticeable before it's too late? I mean, it is just doing what it does to survive, it isn't maliciously attempting to "kill." Not in the manner of Gaara and those others. It merely wants to eat. It's like saying ants seek revenge when you kill one of their sisters. They don't, otherwise they would have to declare a vendetta against EVERYONE lol.


----------



## Marth6789 (Oct 10, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> Would the Thing's "killing intent" be noticeable before it's too late? I mean, it is just doing what it does to survive, it isn't maliciously attempting to "kill." Not in the manner of Gaara and those others. It merely wants to eat. It's like saying ants seek revenge when you kill one of their sisters. They don't, otherwise they would have to declare a vendetta against EVERYONE lol.



It depends. Its been shown in the series that ninja can sense the presence of another being. I would say that the thing would be undetectable if it can hide its urges to feed until the moment it strikes. But given the speed of ninjas I highly doubt any killing strike would go unnoticed.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 10, 2011)

We have shown earlier why such an ability is useless here.  Take your Narutardation back to the NBD.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 10, 2011)

Marth6789 said:


> It depends. Its been shown in the series that ninja can sense the presence of another being. I would say that the thing would be undetectable if it can hide its urges to feed until the moment it strikes. But given the speed of ninjas I highly doubt any killing strike would go unnoticed.



Thing is, ninjas don't bother detecting the presence of animals attacking animals, right? So the Thing's urge to kill would be more an urge to feed/survive, which means the Naruto people would be unable to detect it. Or if they could, they wouldn't make the connection. By the time they did figure out what the Thing was doing, it would be too late and too many ninja would be dead for them to mount a successful counterattack.

Also: The Thing can copy chakra and knowledge about the enemy. Couldn't he rape them with their own powers? Uchiha, for instance, have that genetic "super pink eye" crap. Imagine if they got ahold of a chakra beast!


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 10, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> Also: The Thing can copy chakra and knowledge about the enemy. Couldn't he rape them with their own powers? Uchiha, for instance, have that genetic "super pink eye" crap. Imagine if they got ahold of a chakra beast!



It's a genetic trait, so yes, the Thing can copy it.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 10, 2011)

EDIT: nevermind, thought it was a reference to the other Thing, the Marvel one. lol I shouldn't post after work, too tired to think.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 10, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> It's a genetic trait, so yes, the Thing can copy it.



So the Thing genjutsus them with themselves and proceeds to rape them while they're all caught in it


----------



## SpaceMook (Oct 10, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> So the Thing genjutsus them with themselves and proceeds to rape them while they're all caught in it



Tentacles! Tentacles everywhere!


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 10, 2011)

This is like Biollanted vs Narutoverse all over again.

It ALWAYS seems to end in tentacle butt rape.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Oct 10, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> It's a genetic trait, so yes, the Thing can copy it.



Chakra itself is born from both physical and spiritual energy. Only the Chakra pathway system is genetic.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 10, 2011)

Pikmin Guru said:


> This is like Biollanted vs Narutoverse all over again.
> 
> It ALWAYS seems to end in tentacle butt rape.



This is totally different from Biollante.

Biollante was confirmed to be an Earth-level threat in his multiple Godzillaverses appearances, and often seem to get the upper hand of Godzilla.

The Thing here may be a fucking scary creature who can assimilate and infect on a planetary scale in a couple of years, but as seen from the original movie, any person who doesn't give in to his fear and actually try to fight the creature gets the better of it.

Narutoverse isn't getting raped here.

Deal with it.


----------



## Pikmin Guru (Oct 10, 2011)

FireEel said:


> This is totally different from Biollante.
> 
> Biollante was confirmed to be an Earth-level threat in his multiple Godzillaverses appearances, and often seem to get the upper hand of Godzilla.
> 
> ...



Calm down and present evidence to that effect. I'm still undecided, since my original inclination was in favor of the Narutoverse


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

FireEel said:


> The creature is not so powerful physically, and it was killed very easily with fire.



Not so powerful physically? 

Kennel dog Thing was shot multiple times with a pistol and a shotgun and it did squat to it. That firepower would kill low level Doom monsters.

Thing Wilford Brimley could overpower a human being with a single hand without even transforming or looking taxed. Windows was manhandled by Palmer Thing. 2011 Thing is shown in the trailer to pull a Scorpion and haul a whole person's body with a tendril.

As shown in the 2011 Thing trailer and the original, a Thing can jump up through roofs and pull a Tremors.

All of that was just assimilating the limited and mundane biomass of normal humans and dogs.

Also the trailer confirms through a microscope view that individual Thing cells do infect foreign ones.

Underestimating the threat here is asking for horror neighbors at least.


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2011)

And do we count the feats from the video game as well or what?


----------



## Marth6789 (Oct 10, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> We have shown earlier why such an ability is useless here.  Take your Narutardation back to the NBD.



Which is why you had no recollection of the ability in the first place huh...

Lol your fail is showing.

Your argument failed and you cant back it up. 

Provide evidence or get the fuck out the thread.

Fuckin troll.


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2011)

Marth6789 said:


> Which is why you had no recollection of the ability in the first place huh...
> 
> Lol your fail is showing.
> 
> ...



Shut up            .


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 10, 2011)

Does Narutoverse even have the mental capacity to stop it?


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 10, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Not so powerful physically?
> 
> Kennel dog Thing was shot multiple times with a pistol and a shotgun and it did squat to it. That firepower would kill low level Doom monsters.
> 
> ...



Oh it's stronger than regular humans, definitely. But jumping through roofs, burrowing, one-handed manhandling... really, that's hardly stronger than an average-level ninja. 

And yes (unsurprisingly) bullets don't really hurt it, since that leaves most of the cells unharmed. But even moderate amounts of fire and explosives killed or almost killed Things. So it's not like you actually have to incinerate each cell individually, an explosion blowing the organism to bits will kill them too; like regular cells, they die with enough trauma.

The Thing is strongest when it gets you by surprise, and that applies even moreso in the Narutoverse. Any decent ninja with knowledge of the Thing will wreck it otherwise when it tries to attack.


----------



## Marth6789 (Oct 10, 2011)

Es said:


> Shut up            .



Contribute or get out the thread.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 10, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Not so powerful physically?
> 
> Kennel dog Thing was shot multiple times with a pistol and a shotgun and it did squat to it. That firepower would kill low level Doom monsters.
> 
> ...



Are you aware of how quickly a ninja from Narutoverse would have murdered the people at the Antarctica base?

Even pre-academy kids have been shown to have the physical prowess to leap onto trees or rooftops, and throw kunai hard enough to sink into tree bark.

As for the getting shot by gun thing, yes that one was impressive, but my point about being physically weak was how the creature was taken out in seconds to a flame-thrower.

The Tremors scene would have impressed me far more if that damn thing actually killed the main character. But noooo it has to rip through the tiling, burst out from the floor, looking all menacing, show off a mix of dog, human, tentacle parts and..........roar?

"Well fuck you too!" yells main character guy and kills Thing with a bomb.*facepalm*

I can't talk 2011 Thing feats as I 've yet to see the movie(I plan to do so).



Es said:


> Shut up            .



He presented a reasonable argument, he backed it up with manga feats.

I suggest you do the same or shut up yourself.


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Does Narutoverse even have the mental capacity to stop it?



Seeing how the Thing had enough intellect to build a spaceship out of helicopter parts, nope.


Marth6789 said:


> Contribute or get out the thread.





FireEel said:


> He presented a reasonable argument, he backed it up with manga feats.
> 
> I suggest you do the same or shut up yourself.





Es said:


> Shut up            .


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

feebas_factor said:


> Oh it's stronger than regular humans, definitely. But jumping through roofs, burrowing, one-handed manhandling... really, that's hardly stronger than an average-level ninja.
> 
> And yes (unsurprisingly) bullets don't really hurt it, since that leaves most of the cells unharmed. But even moderate amounts of fire and explosives killed or almost killed Things. So it's not like you actually have to incinerate each cell individually, an explosion blowing the organism to bits will kill them too; like regular cells, they die with enough trauma.
> 
> The Thing is strongest when it gets you by surprise, and that applies even moreso in the Narutoverse. Any decent ninja with knowledge of the Thing will wreck it otherwise when it tries to attack.



Again, the point is all that was done after assimilating biomass of low wildlife and normal humans in the comparative loneliness of Antarctica. 

Here, it's unleashed on ecosystems freely, with no prior warning.

And I don't know why anyone would assume it would come down to some random ninjas getting jumped on broad daylight and them just pulling off some explosive shit or whatever and then it's all over.

Because heck the first thing we learn about the Thing (ha) is how even when shot at IT STILL WON'T REVEAL ITSELF because much more was gained by acting like a mere dog.

It will assimilate a crapload of biomass before even much of a warning is raised or much is learned about how it works, and that's not debateable.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Es said:


> Seeing how the Thing had enough intellect to build a spaceship out of helicopter parts, nope.



Haha yeah, the original novella even goes into detail about how it's technology foreign to modern Earth.

LolNarutoverse.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 10, 2011)

Es said:


> Seeing how the Thing had enough intellect to build a spaceship out of helicopter parts, nope.



Really? 

Ahahahahaha


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

FireEel said:


> *snip*



You talked as if anyone who wasn't afraid of the Thing could stand up to it, despite the carnage unleashed on multiple normals, and how everybody still died in the end. And it only didn't spread because they were in a perma frost wasteland.

You were wrong.

Get over it.


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Really?
> 
> Ahahahahaha



Seen the movie at least twice and seen it in the video game yep.


----------



## EmperorThouzer (Oct 10, 2011)

I see the Byakugan coming in fairly handy in this, with some teamwork i'm sure it could end.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 10, 2011)

Es said:


> Seen the movie at least twice yep.



Only seen it once

Anyway, Narutoverse does nothing then


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Really?
> 
> Ahahahahaha



Yeah, the Thing is not only extremely cunning and calculating, but tech-savvy to a ridiculous degree.

The only reason Wilford Brimley didn't fly to civilization was because McReady decided to blow up the entire facility so no one would leave alive, and again, had there been abundant wildlife like in this scenario, that wouldn't have been enough.


----------



## FireEel (Oct 10, 2011)

Charcan said:


> You talked as if anyone who wasn't afraid of the Thing could stand up to it, despite the carnage unleashed on multiple normals, and how everybody still died in the end. And it only didn't spread because they were in a perma frost wasteland.
> 
> You were wrong.
> 
> Get over it.



And here I was starting to like you because of our common fondness of Ares handing Wolverine his ass.

My point isn't how any normal person who isn't afraid of the Thing can stand up to it, but any person who isn't afraid of it CAN give it a harder time.

1) Dogs see monstrous dog creature, instead of rushing it and ripping it apart(they would probably get infected, but hey, it's a hell lot better than howling in fear and trying to escape in vain), the result was several dogs getting assimilated.

2) Bennings-creature could have wrecked havoc to any random scared person. But by the people surrounding him without fear, Bennings-creature wasn't actually able to do crap before getting burnt and killed.

3) Heart-attacked dude turns into a monstrous creature with a jaws for a stomach............no worries! No one freaks out, main character burns creature. Ta-da, another one dead.

4) Main character does a blood test. One guy whom no1 suspected turns out to be the creature. Main character's assistant could have ended it right there, but no he has to freeze in fear, allowing the creature to kill him.

5) Final creature, the one with the human, dog and tentacle parts burst out of the ground and roars. Any normal person would have freaked out, and maybe stood still in fear, thus allowing the creature to kill and assimilate them. Thankfully our main character yells fuck you! and bombs the creature.

I do fully admit that the Thing has some horrifying assimilation and infection capability on a planetary scale, but so long as the ninjas do not freak out, and actually attack it as it tries to assimilate, they are not losing a straight-forward fight.


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2011)

> I do fully admit that the Thing has some horrifying assimilation and infection capability on a planetary scale, but so long as the ninjas do not freak out, and actually attack it as it tries to assimilate, they are not losing a straight-forward fight.


The Thing is still smarter then all of them


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

FireEel said:


> And here I was starting to like you because of our common fondness of Ares handing Wolverine his ass.







> My point isn't how any normal person who isn't afraid of the Thing can stand up to it, but any person who isn't afraid of it CAN give it a harder time.
> 
> 1) Dogs see monstrous dog creature, instead of rushing it and ripping it apart(they would probably get infected, but hey, it's a hell lot better than howling in fear and trying to escape in vain), the result was several dogs getting assimilated.
> 
> ...



Given the multiple feats the Thing performs, it's retarded to assume even the most fearless human being would do well against it without advantageous weaponry and position, and that's when the Thing itself is in a disadvantageous locale.

It's also a massive red herring given the conditions of the thread, anyway. Straight-forward is not how the Thing likes to operate, ever.

Too bad Narutoverse doesn't have Kurt Russell.



Es said:


> The Thing is still smarter then all of them



/thread

Time to inject some much needed quality to this thread:

[YOUTUBE]HqG_ch0zkmY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 10, 2011)

Just out of curiousity

Are there any other movies with a similar creature?  *Is in a horror mood*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 10, 2011)

> Oh it's stronger than regular humans, definitely. But jumping through roofs, burrowing, one-handed manhandling... really, that's hardly stronger than an average-level ninja



If it can take regular humans and make them superhuman, think what it can do with other superhumans. It lacks evil intent due to just wanting to survive, it's vastly more intelligent than us due how insanely advanced it is, it's copy ability is perfect, it's ability to spread is high in an uncontained biosphere and even individual cells can spread. Freezing it does nothing but make it go to sleep.

Fights are not won with brute strength alone, they may be stronger and have super powers with the occassional generic beam blast but this is not a direct fight, a day is given for it to spread and gather info, this is'nt going to be everyone vs  everything in one area with everyone knowing what to do. So Sasuke is'nt going to know who to electrocute nor is he going to conveniently be there when the thing is for no reason. 

They can stop it but not easily, 1 day to take all the dogs/birds or any living creature available in an area will let it exist in multiple areas/locations(heck it could easily be ingested through food or water and spread), nuke one the other still gets to live. It's extremely patient and could wait for years if need be.

Narutoverse vs anything with actual competence and IQ over an 8th grader is rape in battle of tactics, fodder have the kind of IQ where they can't even win when they're being explained how to. Thing will atleast do some damage before everyone decides to nuke as many possible infected areas. Thing still has the intelligence and abilities to win this, not out of reason to assume it does have a chance to win as well.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Just out of curiousity
> 
> Are there any other movies with a similar creature?  *Is in a horror mood*


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 10, 2011)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> *Is in a horror mood*



you could always look in the mirror

:zing:

:burnsauce:


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Also:



Not the exact same brand of spreading alien invasion body horror, but it pays homage to the Thing (there's a character called McReady) and others.

It's a great disgusting movie.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 10, 2011)

Primeval is a good movie if you're into the whole "giant killer croc" sort of horror. Plenty of gore in that one.


----------



## sonic546 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh lol wut?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 10, 2011)

It should also be noted that the Narutoverse has a large number of giant animals in it. Various creatures larger than elephants are fairly common, and those would provide enormous amounts of biomass once the Thing got to them.

Oh, and once it reaches the ocean it's game over. Hell, it's probably game over once it nabs so much as a single bird.


----------



## Dorzium (Oct 10, 2011)

Imagine what kind of havoc could be caused if a Kage was imitated and they made decisions that put people in harm's way.




Charcan said:


> [YOUTUBE]QV9bIRVjt4I[/YOUTUBE]



:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

+REPS!!!!


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 11, 2011)

Reva4Jay said:


> depending of course on how much of their ecosystem the thing can eat first



If it's left unchecked in a lush ecosystem, it will consume whatever is easiest to consume at any given time - it only went after the humans in the movie because it had NOTHING ELSE to eat, but in a place like the EC with vast expanses of forest and giant animals everywhere, like the Forest of Death's centipedes - most if not all of which easier to eat than humans and far more massive, thus = more food?

Yeah, it's an all you can eat buffet, and it's likely the ninja won't realize it's surrounded their villages after eating absolutely everything else until the trees they are hopping on suddenly come to life and eat their balls. :ho


----------



## feebas_factor (Oct 11, 2011)

Lucifeller said:


> If it's left unchecked in a lush ecosystem, it will consume whatever is easiest to consume at any given time - it only went after the humans in the movie because it had NOTHING ELSE to eat, but in a place like the EC with vast expanses of forest and giant animals everywhere, like the Forest of Death's centipedes - most if not all of which easier to eat than humans and far more massive, thus = more food?
> 
> Yeah, it's an all you can eat buffet, and it's likely the ninja won't realize it's surrounded their villages after eating absolutely everything else until the trees they are hopping on suddenly come to life and eat their balls. :ho



Very true. At that point there`s nothing left but the nuclear option.

OP did very much nerf the Thing for that reason though:



Dorzium said:


> The Thing starts in a rural area far from civilization and can't imitate animals under 15cm, microorganisms, or plants. It can however assimilate and imitate any kind of organism that's not under the restrictions. It gets one day before discovery by humans.
> 
> The Narutoverse finds out about The Thing 1 day after the first human victim, and can use any method available to them in order to attack them.



Infection is exponential, but still not THAT fast... even on Earth, Blair calculated it would take about 27,000 hours (over three years) to infect the entire planet. Narutoverse is in trouble but it isn`t quite as fucked after 2 days as you might think.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

Wilford Brimley's suspiciously accurate for the age computer can be source of much amusement for fans. I also doubt he suspected it could build all new aircraft out of spare parts after assimilating his decidedly non-mechanically inclined self.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 11, 2011)

1 day after the FIRST HUMAN VICTIM? What happens if the Thing decides to leave humans last in the menu then? Because the Thing has shown the ability to restrain itself and wait for more favorable feeding occasions, and in a life-rich ecosystem it's likely to go after everything ELSE first.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 11, 2011)

OP said the Thing starts in a remote location away from civilization to begin with, so it's a certainty it will only reach humans after having a wild life buffet first.

And infecting the water bodies.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 12, 2011)

If it can copy chakra and kekkai genkai, couldn't it make an army of top - tier ninjas, like thousands of Pains and Madaras with all of their powers?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Oct 12, 2011)

Charcan said:


> Wilford Brimley's suspiciously accurate for the age computer can be source of much amusement for fans. I also doubt he suspected it could build all new aircraft out of spare parts after assimilating his decidedly non-mechanically inclined self.



don't fuck with Brimley man..He's a cosmic horror he's the true power behind the red king

and when the thing tried to eat him..he gave it diabetuus


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 12, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> If it can copy chakra and kekkai genkai, couldn't it make an army of top - tier ninjas, like thousands of Pains and Madaras with all of their powers?



The Thing has to eat something to be able to mimic it, so only one Thing would be able to imitate them initially. It's possible that it could make more, though, assuming every Thing cell retains the 'memory' of how to imitate the ninja in question. In that case, any severed piece of the Thing could become the same ninja after assimilating sufficient biomass, and ninja infected by that Thing might inherit the ability as well.

Although, given the amalgam monstrosity MacReady blew up at the end, the Thing would probably just turn into some hideous abomination that possessed all the traits and abilities of the ninja it had eaten thus far.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 12, 2011)

The Thing from the movie where Russell Crow and his team are stranded in some Winter area was really good.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 12, 2011)

Either way, I think we all agree that if it is allowed to grow unchecked for too long, the Narutoverse is boned. The big problem is that as per OP's stipulations, the Thing starts in a remote area and no one finds out about it until 24 hours after it ate a HUMAN... which means it's basically given free reign to eat anything organic in the area before moving on to the bigger prey. Which means limiting its growth is a lost cause - by the time they find out, it'd have spread uncontrollably and contaminated the biosphere past what Naruto ninja can handle.

Either way, they're boned. The only question is how long it will take.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 12, 2011)

The OP seems to indicate that the Thing has 48 hours before the ninja start investigating. 24 hours before it's discovered by humans, and another 24 hours once it's eaten its first human.

That's... way too long for the Narutoverse to have a chance of survival, considering the assimilation and infection rates seen in the movie. The Thing was caught red handed while in the middle of assimilating Bennings. Windows ran to get help, and by the time they came back the Thing had already imitated most of Bennings' body. A full assimilation would probably take less than ten minutes, and that's for a human sized creature.

And then there's the blood test scene, where the Palmer Thing mauls Windows and kills him, infecting his body with Thing cells in the process. MacReady sets Palmer on fire, walks outside for a minute to make sure he's dead, and before he even comes back inside Windows' body is already starting to move again. The Thing doesn't even have to stick around to eat you. It can just fatally maim you, and your body will stand back up as a new Thing within minutes.

The Thing will have devoured the ecosystem for miles around by the time humans even encounter it. Naturally, it'll eat the first humans that come across it, because regular humans that don't even have guns will be helpless. Then it'll absorb their knowledge and trace them back to whatever town they came from, and it'll eat that too.

Once ninja actually start investigating, it'll have eaten pretty much all life in the region. Even if they immediately knew that they needed to nuke the whole area, they wouldn't be able to do it. After 48 hours the infected area will simply be too big. The Thing will be spreading through too many vectors, and they'll never catch them all. 

Given the Thing's multiplication rate, even a 48 hour head start is enough to turn it into the apocalypse.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 12, 2011)

The Thing can also sing better than Narutoverse:

[YOUTUBE]8faq5amdK30[/YOUTUBE]


----------

